# Artificial sweeteners and mental illness



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

This is an interesting point thanks for raising it. I have always been a bit suspisious of pre-packaged and bottled stuff, especially sweetened drinks. I always go for the full sugar/full fat options, and limit my intake of such products. So I doubt this is the case in me.. back to the old drone that there are so many possible causes.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i cant stand the stuff, i get the after taste. i do know people who get awful headaches and other reactions to them. they're also actually not good for diabetes or anyone's insulin or blood sugar systems, they trick your body into thinking it's processing sugar and then when you eat real sugar it doesn't process it right


----------



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> i cant stand the stuff, i get the after taste. i do know people who get awful headaches and other reactions to them. they're also actually not good for diabetes or anyone's insulin or blood sugar systems, they trick your body into thinking it's processing sugar and then when you eat real sugar it doesn't process it right


It is one of the worse sweeteners out there....and although artificial....going to be soon labeled as a "natural" sweetener because its an amino acid analogue...I am glad the FDA has our backs (not)! It is linked to many neurological problems...possibly autism too.

http://healthfreedoms.org/2010/02/15/aspartame-has-been-renamed-and-is-now-being-marketed-as-a-natural-sweetener/


----------

